# Medicare still denying 92978



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, I have billed Medicare everyway I know how
93458-26
92978-LM

93458-26
92978-26

93458-26
92978-26-59

92978-26

92978-26-59

I can not get Medicare to pay the 92978 Help please Thank you Nancy


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with the 92978-26. However, are you rebilling or are you appealing?? Medicare does not like the new intervention codes. I would appeal with records and a copy of the CPT book. I've had to do that with several of the new intervention codes. It's a pain but we do get paid.


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you I will try anything at this point Nancy


----------



## HEMINGWAYT (Apr 4, 2013)

What are you receiving for a denial?


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Apr 4, 2013)

procedure code is inconsistent with the modifier used or a required modifier is missing. that was on the 92978-26-59


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Apr 4, 2013)

procedure code is inconsistent with the modifier used or a required modifier is missing. that was on the 92978-26-59. So for the 6 times I resubmitted this claim it has denied for that reason


----------



## j.monday7814 (Apr 9, 2013)

any success yet?? we aren't having issues with the IVUS for Medicare...Noridian and I bill it 92978-26 with the 93458 and/or 92928 depending on what is done exactly


----------



## KatrinaKritikos (Apr 30, 2013)

*92978*

you need to bill it with the vessel modifier
92978 26 LC 
Mine get paid


----------

